# musky



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

i herd from a friend that bass fisherman have been cutting musky throats do you thinks its true??


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Can't really answer that. All I can say is I wouldn't cut it's throat. I would enjoy C&Ring it. Take a few photos and let it be on it's way. And I wouldn't bass fish with anybody that does cut their throat. Thats just pure stupidity.


----------



## Hoosierfisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

I am from Indiana. I was bass fishing a local lake last year and a local lady told me that if I caught a Muskie to please throw it on shore and let it die. She complained that they ate all of the bass and the panfish. After fishing the area I found she was an idiot! The bass and the crappie in this lake are HUGE!! I can't wait to go back again!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

As a bass fisherman im not a big fan of musky, but value the life of all living creatures and would never do such a thing to any fish. But there are some idiots that have no respect for any kind of life. So it may happen but i would like to believe it is a small number of people especially bass fisherman who would do this. Don't believe everthing you hear.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

This threat reminds me of a gar thread from last summer. At first (before I educated myself on them) I didn't care for gar. But after the thread was started, I started reading and have changed my views on them.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that is true their r quite A few people that do that


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

There is another thread in the South West Ohio section. Just letting you know so you can see what everyong else had to say about it.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Catmaster, I have seen this done at Alum Creek more then a couple of times. Last month there was a bunch of s-eye fishermen catching muskie and just cutting them up and throwing them back in water.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow i guess it does happen, i never have witnessed it before but unfortunately there is such low life out there.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

There is no proof it's bass fisherman, could be anyone. 
It's still wrong, and ODNR is watching, its against the law to throw back dead fish.
Fishcrazy Hummmm! lifetime loss of fishing privledges.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Hoosierfisherman said:


> She complained that they ate all of the bass and the panfish...


I do love catching bass and panfish, but isn't this a bit like killing the cats to save the rats? 

Here's an idea those musky killers will love: *We're having a dinner special. Anyone who tosses a porterhouse steak to the racoons back by the dumpster gets a free pound of boiled mutton. *

What the heck is this world coming to?


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

thats so stupid muskie dont eat bass or panfish unless there is a lack of soft rayed fish in the area and for every one muskie big enought to eat a legal bass there 50 bass to replace the one a muskie might eat.

i dont know that just my 2 cents just amazed at how stupid some people can be


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

These are people who think they know something but are really ignorant as to the balance of nature.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What these ignoramuses don't understand is that Bass eat little Muskies too along with any other little fish. Just look at all the different types of lures there are for Bass. Most of these look like some type of little fish .


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Whaler said:


> These are people who think they know something but are really ignorant as to the balance of nature.


I do not know about nature and balance but my wife got mad at me and called me ignorant. As for the musky eating bass I bet they will eat them. Same as a bass will eat blue gill, crappie and even musky fingerlings. How dare a fish eat another fish what has the world came to.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea before you know it, you will have man eatting fish. So lets start slicing each others throat.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

i think very few people do this but for the people that do its stupid. I dunno how people fishin for bass or any other type of fish would feel if we started cutting up their fish evertime we didnt catch a muskie.




respect all types of fish practice catch and realese


----------

